

Mbone – Multicast over the Internet - mikemoka
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mbone

======
suprjami
IPv6 includes the convention of allocating a global multicast subnet range
which mirrors a global unicast range. This problem is already solved, people
just need to use IPv6.

The more I learn about IPv6, the more I love it and realise it could help us
all in so many ways. We, as the tech industry, should start pushing the world
to IPv6.

How many killer services (eg: Twitter, Facebook) would need to be 6-only
before businesses and consumers are demanding it and ISPs are supplying dual
stack.

~~~
unsignedint
I don't know if it'll be viable, though. A lot of services seems to be pushed
toward encrypting traffic; wouldn't usefulness of multicast be diminished if
those transmissions require unique keys for each user, even IPv6 is available
for that?

~~~
nextweek2
No thats already a solved problem. Satellite and cable providers have been
offering conditional access for decades.

You can encrypt a small part of the data, making a video stream unusable
without the encrypted part. You also don't want to do full realtime decryption
and video playback, thats a lot of processing power.

------
fnordfnordfnord
I used VRVS a fair bit ca 1998-2000-ish. It was always way better than any of
the other videoconferencing er things that were available... when you could
get it to work... and when everyone else could also get it to work.

